# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Зависает 1С 7.7 при проведении накладной.

## Tokio78

Добрый день.
Установленна 1С 7.7 Конфигурация Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.11.
При проведении накладной 1С намертво зависает, компьютер работает.
Востанавливался из бекапа 10-дневного, переустанавливал 1с, ТП, делал тестирование и исправление через конфигуратор-не помогает.
Что бы ещё сделать то, подскажите?

----------


## kamar821

посмотри саму папку с базой. У меня один раз такая фигня была - вирус гребаный, и там скрытые папки были, и одна папка с музыкой какая-то, может пользователи че наворотили. Короче спасло следующее: выгрузила базу, потом загрузла в пустую базу, потом только заметила, что в той старой базе какие-то гребаные папки были, и они начинали видимо воспроизводиться от вируса, из-за этого все висло...

----------


## inoks

> Добрый день.
> Установленна 1С 7.7 Конфигурация Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.11.
> При проведении накладной 1С намертво зависает, компьютер работает.
> Востанавливался из бекапа 10-дневного, переустанавливал 1с, ТП, делал тестирование и исправление через конфигуратор-не помогает.
> Что бы ещё сделать то, подскажите?


зависит от многих фактров, выложите подробную информацию. Желательно сюда :

----------


## Tokio78

Спасибо. Но уже проблему решили. Помог хороший человек с этого форума, совмесными усилиями обновили до версии 4.19 и проблемма исчезла.

----------

